# 2015 323Bh Tank Flush Not Cleaning



## millard1028 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Anyone having problems with 2015 323bh the black tank flush not cleaning the tank?
this is my third time out with my camper (i use the flush every time)
and I can see SMELL a ton of stuff still in the tank!! With my old 3220bh i would use a hand
held wand and NEVER had a problem. I do use calgon tide every trip also.
On a side note I do hear the flush thing working/spraying water.....Any thoughts?


----------



## millard1028 (Sep 17, 2014)

ob277rl said:


> Millard1028 on our 2013 trailer it also came with the black tank flush and it has been working so far. Like you I also use the calgon and soap in the tank. When I flush my tank with the turbo jet on I also fill the toilet with water several times to get a big rush of water to help move things out. I wonder if the placement of the turbo jet on your black tank might be different than mine. There is an attachment that can be retrofitted to the toilet that has a wand to get a better cleaning. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


ok for now i think i'll go back to my old system... hand held wand through the toilet


----------



## GRegh (Aug 4, 2014)

I have the same issues with our 323BH that you have. Here's what I do. Fill the tank as much as possible before leaving the camp site (hose/remaining fresh tank water). That way there is more volume to take the 'stuff' away. Dump before leaving the campground. Then partially refill the black tank with what ever clean water you can find. This weekend I ended up putting grey water from the bathroom tank down the toilet using a bucket. (It's soapy cleanish water from the sink/shower) When I got home from the 3 hour trip, I topped off the black tank with fresh water and dumped at the state park nearby and it cleaned out really well. Then rinse and repeat until I'm satisfied that it is mostly clean. The black tank flush is only good for flushing stuff toward the drain. It's pretty useless for adequately rinsing the tank.

I know it's pretty involved and time consuming, but that's the best way I have found to clean the black tank adequately. Don't use this method if there is a line forming at the dump site. Might develop some anti-outbackers.

Good luck,
Greg


----------



## millard1028 (Sep 17, 2014)

GRegh said:


> I have the same issues with our 323BH that you have. Here's what I do. Fill the tank as much as possible before leaving the camp site (hose/remaining fresh tank water). That way there is more volume to take the 'stuff' away. Dump before leaving the campground. Then partially refill the black tank with what ever clean water you can find. This weekend I ended up putting grey water from the bathroom tank down the toilet using a bucket. (It's soapy cleanish water from the sink/shower) When I got home from the 3 hour trip, I topped off the black tank with fresh water and dumped at the state park nearby and it cleaned out really well. Then rinse and repeat until I'm satisfied that it is mostly clean. The black tank flush is only good for flushing stuff toward the drain. It's pretty useless for adequately rinsing the tank.
> 
> I know it's pretty involved and time consuming, but that's the best way I have found to clean the black tank adequately. Don't use this method if there is a line forming at the dump site. Might develop some anti-outbackers.
> 
> ...


 Ok now I feel better! I'm not alone haha.. I'll try the wand/fill n drain method I used in the passport and see how that works but I do like your idea! thanks, Other than very little outside storage I love this camper!


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

I can say I had smell issues for a bit. I would dump and flush at camp then drive home and do it again at the storage yard and store it empty, it smelled. I added Calgon, it smelled. Had major issues with sensors not reading correct so I stored it full the next few times and flushed it out before if left for camping and now I never travel home with an empty tank, always have at least 1/3 water. I no long have the smell issues so I would venture to say there were leftovers.


----------

